# Moutain bike paint chip repair



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Evening chaps. 

Ive stripped my full sus mountain bike down and replaced all of the bearings. Whilst I was at it I noticed a few large chips or flakes of paint that had come off the swing arm, im guessing these were from impact damage with the odd flint.

My plan is to:
600 grit sand the bare ali and surrounging paint
Wipe down with IPA
Etch prime the bare bits
Prime
Top coat
Lacquer

Im guessing they were originally powder coated but the colour match is good.

Anything wrong with the above steps?


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Not for your bike, that should be ok.
Mine looks like it's painted with plastic (Scott) and in a matt finish, as the decals are embedded. So just be careful you don't affect the appearance too much if yours in similar.


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Cheers, mines high gloss black and the biggest area is only about 8x2 mm and its near the pivot point on the swing arm so there are plenty of angles there to loose and colour mis match into. At least that was my plan


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Plan sounds good, please supply before and after pictures.


----------

